# 65% Polyester/35% Cotton...with hot fix stones



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone have experience applying hot fix stones and studs to a 7.5 oz. 65% polyester/35% cotton blend? I am wondering how well the stones adhere and how durable they will be after a few washings.


----------



## daffynmark (May 17, 2009)

With no replies to my question I thought I would test this out on my own. 

I went to the local fabric store and purchased a $5 65% polyester/35% cotton craft apron. I created a design and heat pressed the design--the same as I do with my shirts. Then I did the unthinkable...I threw the thing in the washer, warm water, with a bunch of other stuff that needed to be washed--no bag, and since you can't turn an apron inside out--that was not an option either. Took it out and everything was still attached. So, I proceeded to throw it in the dryer with the rest of the load.

I am happy to report that everything came out in one piece! I plan to abuse this apron more over the next week or so to see how it handles my abuse...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting how it went for you. Keep us posted on the ongoing abuse of the apron.


----------

